
Terrific survey of free business models online - peter123
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2009/03/terrific-survey-of-free-business-models-online.html
======
nategraves
This couldn't have come at a better time. I've been trying to work out a
business model for the idea I'm starting to work on and while this information
doesn't make the decision for me, it helps remind me of the variety of options
out there.

------
ScottWhigham
I wouldn't call this a "terrific" survey; rather it's simply a breakdown of
the percentage of the Webware 100 sites and how they make money. The sites in
the survey are mostly dominated by massive companies - amazon, google, yahoo -
so I'm not sure specifically that us startup guys who can't monetize a site
with the flick of a switch can learn too many lessons.

------
wmblaettler
I too had been searching for a list of various web business models. This seems
fairly comprehensive in categorizing the models in use, but does not help in
determining what has been successful. I'd love to see some analysis of the
profitability of these models.

------
imp
I wish they would have put the data in a simple table as opposed to a large,
shiny doughnut.

